# How to grow a bigger nail bed?



## IzzyInZane

Can you guys help me grow my nails? Currently the white part of the nail is really huge but the nailbed is really tiny! I've tried cutting my cuticules but they grow back! I haven't had any bad habbits like biting my nails. Can u guys help me grow my nailbed bigger?


----------



## zadidoll

You can't change your nail bed as that's determined by genetics. What you're born with is what you have. As for your cuticles those will always grow back because it's living skin.


----------



## divadoll

Instead of cutting you should try pushing them back and use a cuticle remover.  You just have to have patience and it will lengthen.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo

My nails look similar(ish) to that when they're short, but when I just let them grow, the skin behind starts to attach (and the nail part that us attached turns pink, not white). Of course, once the nail is off my finger, the skin behind still tries to grow up them, so I have to push it down.


----------



## 13Bluestar97

I agree with Zadidoll. It' genetics. I dunno, I have always had naturally long and thin nailbeds so I don't know what to say other than that.


----------



## Leylani

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can't change your nail bed as that's determined by genetics. What you're born with is what you have. As for your cuticles those will always grow back because it's living skin.


This is not true.

Start with a cuticle remover, like the blue cross one. Use it gently, and remove the ecxess cuticle clinging to the nail with a Q-tip. As I already said, be very very gentle and dont push them back too much. Use once a week.

And then, do not use anything sharp/pointy to rinse under your nail-line. Always use a nailbrush if there is a need for cleaning under the nail. When the nail grow out this way, it will extend the nailbed. The nail is "dragging the nailbed with it" as it grows out.

I`ve had huge sucsess using this method, completely transformed my nails and extended the nailbeds with almost 7 mm.

Also, make sure to check the  loodie loodie loodie blog on everything nail related, it is a huge resource for really good and helpful information.


----------



## Marie Sanders

I did bite my nails when I was young and I had short, ugly, rigid, wide nail beds.  

Here is your help:

Use nail oil on your nails twice a day and your nail beds should grow; and in about a month you should see a slight difference. 

Use cuticle oil that contains vitamins.

It really works. It took me about 1 year to achieve about a 1/8 of a inch; which is better than none.

I hope to reach my full bed length in about 1 more year or less.

It also depends on how fast your nails grow.

Please do not push back your cuticles during this time; this time is like a healing process.

This really works and is all natural.


----------



## lauflore5

i want to know too!


----------



## Leylani

It is very easy to grow a bigger nail bed. And a longer nail bed.

I have done it succesfully, and so have several of my friends


----------



## coolcell

Try pushing your cuticles, but if that doesn't work then I'm not sure you can change the size of your nail bed.


----------



## BUNNYYYY

My nails are even aren't the best but they aren't the worst either the problem is they don't grow over my skin does anybody have tips for me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casualbeauty

> Originally Posted by *Leylani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is not true.
> 
> Start with a cuticle remover, like the blue cross one. Use it gently, and remove the ecxess cuticle clinging to the nail with a Q-tip. As I already said, be very very gentle and dont push them back too much. Use once a week.
> 
> And then, do not use anything sharp/pointy to rinse under your nail-line. Always use a nailbrush if there is a need for cleaning under the nail. When the nail grow out this way, it will extend the nailbed. The nail is "dragging the nailbed with it" as it grows out.
> 
> I`ve had huge sucsess using this method, completely transformed my nails and extended the nailbeds with almost 7 mm.
> 
> Also, make sure to check the  loodie loodie loodie blog on everything nail related, it is a huge resource for really good and helpful information.


 Very interesting! I honestly thought you couldn't change the length of your nailbed and I've always wished for longer ones.


----------

